# How to get a PCC if name features in an FIR in a local police station?



## triptikumar (Dec 8, 2016)

Hi,

I am applying for a PR in Australia under subclass 189. My husband is a co-applicant with me. So I have received an invitation to apply Visa, but my husband has a FIR on his name in the local police station. He was falsely accused, so he has got a clearance from local court. But the high court will quash the FIR in March, 2017 . Till then the invitation will expire. Is there any way out with which I can get a PCC for him with the local court report. Please suggest.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

It seems even after the local court closed the case the complainant took the matter to the high court and hence the FIR isn't closed yet. It most probably will have an adverse effect on your husband's PCC if he applies for it now. I'd say you skip this invitation and wait it out until the FIR is closed. If you still want to give it a try, apply for the PCC right away now before applying for the visa (costs just 500 INR) and see for yourself if it comes out all clean. There are chances it might if you produce the local court's verdict. But if it does not, skip this invitation and wait for the high court decision and proper closure of the FIR. Most importantly, irrespective of which invitation you decide to take up (this one or later after high court clearance), apply for the PCC first and make sure it is clean before applying for the visa.


----------



## triptikumar (Dec 8, 2016)

Thanks this is the best suggestion.


----------



## jatti.dhillon11 (Jun 22, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> It seems even after the local court closed the case the complainant took the matter to the high court and hence the FIR isn't closed yet. It most probably will have an adverse effect on your husband's PCC if he applies for it now. I'd say you skip this invitation and wait it out until the FIR is closed. If you still want to give it a try, apply for the PCC right away now before applying for the visa (costs just 500 INR) and see for yourself if it comes out all clean. There are chances it might if you produce the local court's verdict. But if it does not, skip this invitation and wait for the high court decision and proper closure of the FIR. Most importantly, irrespective of which invitation you decide to take up (this one or later after high court clearance), apply for the PCC first and make sure it is clean before applying for the visa.


Hi keeda
My husband is main applicant and want to apply for visa subclass 190 . We have pcc also. But the issue my husband has FIR on him .but we received the pcc before. M concerned if we apply for visa .do embassy will cross check the pcc with police department ??

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## shivam7106 (Aug 15, 2016)

jatti.dhillon11 said:


> Hi keeda
> My husband is main applicant and want to apply for visa subclass 190 . We have pcc also. But the issue my husband has FIR on him .but we received the pcc before. M concerned if we apply for visa .do embassy will cross check the pcc with police department ??
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


Hi,

Dont worry and go ahead with the visa process.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jatti.dhillon11 said:


> Hi keeda
> My husband is main applicant and want to apply for visa subclass 190 . We have pcc also. But the issue my husband has FIR on him .but we received the pcc before. M concerned if we apply for visa .do embassy will cross check the pcc with police department ??
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


Of course they will check . 
But as the FIR are not completely digitised, maybe it will not show up in their records

But untill you get the PCC in hand, its a wait and watch situation

Cheers


----------



## jatti.dhillon11 (Jun 22, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Of course they will check .
> But as the FIR are not completely digitised, maybe it will not show up in their records
> 
> But untill you get the PCC in hand, its a wait and watch situation
> ...


We have pcc in hand. But do they verify the pcc again ?



Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jatti.dhillon11 said:


> We have pcc in hand. But do they verify the pcc again ?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


Many certificates are issued with just a preliminary search, while a detailed search goes on in the background .
This happens in the case of passport issue now a days

In case they find anything adverse against you at a later stage also, they may take appropriate action like even cancelling the PCC.
I don't think anyone would be able to answer that with a categorical yes/no which you are looking for

In my opinion you should try to get the FIR quashed as soon as possible and remove the hanging sword

Cheers


----------



## sukhmanm (4 mo ago)

triptikumar said:


> Hi, I am applying for a PR in Australia under subclass 189. My husband is a co-applicant with me. So I have received an invitation to apply Visa, but my husband has a FIR on his name in the local police station. He was falsely accused, so he has got a clearance from local court. But the high court will quash the FIR in March, 2017 . Till then the invitation will expire. Is there any way out with which I can get a PCC for him with the local court report. Please suggest.


 Hi, we are in a similar situation. Wanted to ask if you guys managed receiving clear pcc


----------

